# ALRIGHT MAXIMA GUYS!!!!



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Start talkin i wanna get the 09 maxima and i need to know if its worth the money... I wont lie for a moment i went to the dark side and got an 09 accord regardless its a very good looking car but...... Come february a drunken guy blew a red light and ran me down my car flew 30 ft oh and the guy was driving a ford fusion (freekin ford) 65 mph direct hit (T-BONED me) ive been saving up for years for a new car but i made it, and now i want the maxima i should have never left my roots nissans all day.... So give me some info i own a 99 sentra but kno nothing of the maxima anything would be greatly appreciated thanx


----------



## zman764 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was originally looking at Altimas / Accords ... there is simply no comparison if you haven't test driven them yet, you will honestly be blown away by how much better of a car this is than you're Accord. The only downside to this car is the factory GoodYear RSA's are dookie .... even with VDC the car lights them up far too easily... I am eagerly awaiting the death of my factory tires so I can get some higher performance tires... just can't make myself spend that money while theres still plenty of life in these.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I disagree for a well-built reliable car, the 270hp v6 accord (especially the coupe) is much better than a maxima.


----------



## zman764 (Feb 7, 2011)

Features I have the Accord doesn't
Heated Steering Wheel
Remote keyless entry and starting (the key never leaves my pocket or book bag)
Heated AND Air Conditioned Seat
back up camera
electric rear sun shade
one of the absolute best car stereos I've ever heard, 9 speaker bose set up, 0 distortion at any volume level... iPod plugs in via USB in the center console and you have full control over it from the steering wheel.

Far better fit and finish - far better material quality
Driving the Accord felt like driving my grandmas buick, slow, bouncy, tons of body roll... The Maxima is extremely quiet, extremely quick and nimble.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zman764 said:


> Features I have the Accord doesn't
> Heated Steering Wheel
> Remote keyless entry and starting (the key never leaves my pocket or book bag)
> Heated AND Air Conditioned Seat
> ...


While i'll give you that on some features, on some others I think you're fleecing yourself.

First, better fit and finish? Let's not mince words here. Honda always has had better materials quality, fit, and finish than any nissan made. That's not just opinion, that's a fact. Check numerous reviews.

second, I had a 2004 accord v6 sedan. Quick, quiet, handled well. Certainly didn't ride like any buick. And the new accords certainly don't ride like buicks either.

Can you even get a new maxima with a 6speed? 

2008 Honda Accord EX-L - Long Term Arrival - Motor Trend

"
Once we broke in the Accord's 3.5-liter V-6, we subjected it to our standard battery of instrumented testing. At the dragstrip, the Honda sprinted from 0 to 60 in 6.5 seconds and clipped the quarter mile in 15.0 at 94.1 mph. Further, our EX-L V-6 proved it could turn as well as it could sprint: Through the figure-eight handling exercise, it recorded a time of 27.4 at 0.64 g, boasting sustained lateral acceleration of 0.81g. "

Maxima:
all come with CVT? How lame is that
2009 Nissan Maxima SV Verdict - Motor Trend

"
"The CVT wrecks this car and the front-drive layout finishes the job. If Nissan's intent really was to build a 'four-door sports car,' the choice of FWD seems absurd," logs editor at large Arthur St. Antoine. "Drive it hard and the Maxima just doesn't live up, even with the summer tires."


Indeed, its six-second sprint to 60 is fast only if you're talking about CVT-equipped vehicles, in which case this 4DSC should be lauded for being the fastest we've ever tested. But such bragging rights are not much to crow about when accompanied by comments like Vance's: "A bore to drive. I just can't warm up to the CVT. The constant rev drone it provides the engine is so uninspiring and makes my passengers wonder if something is wrong with the car's transmission."

"
"This isn't a sport sedan, far from it. Let that notion get past you, and the car is great for what it is: a stylish, unique, four-door sedan. It seems to slot somewhere in between luxury and sport, with interior appointments and trim that seems to rival Nissan's upscale Infiniti brand," says associate Web editor Rory Jurnecka."




Ultimately you have to remember, too, that the accord's direct competitor is the altima, which frankly is a plasticky hunk with a crap 4cylinder. Altima should only be purchased with the v6, which requires premium as does the maxima.


----------



## zman764 (Feb 7, 2011)

Those reviews are so annoying .... they concentrate on nissans marketing and not what the car IS .... Because Nissan put a "4DSC" sticker on the rear window they compare it to BMW 335i instead of cars its actually targeted against :lame:

your post said Accord 0-60 in 6.5
Car and driver lists Maxima 0-60 in 6.1
Wikipedia lists the Maxima 0-60 in 5.7 ... so the trash talk about the CVT being slow is out the window since its quicker than your 6spd manual. :loser:

The actual article you quoted calls the Maxima's 0-60 spring in 6.0 seconds LAME ... WTF its .5 seconds quicker than your p.o.s Accord

This post is comparing the current Accord and Maxima not your 7 year old Accord.

You quoted an article bashing the Maxima for being a Front Wheel Drive car ... did you forget we are comparing two, front wheel drive cars... how can you bash one for being FWD while you're comparing it to another FWD car...

Bottom line Maxima is faster, has better build quality, more features, and looks a helluva lot better than your grandmas 2011 Accord

While the Maxima is not perfect ... I test drove the Accord, Altima, BMW 328i, Toyota Camry & Avalon ... and to me the Maxima was by far the best car in this group.

When you leave a club / bar and bring the girl you've been talking to back to your Maxima with its all glass roof and beautiful body lines she is much MUCH more impressed than bringing her back to your grandmas Accord.


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

Yeah its a coupe, We real men have a taste for the big cars


----------

